# diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.



## maritim (12. Juni 2010)

hallo,

habe in letzter zeit häufig gelesen, das trotz uvc das wasser nicht klar wird.

wenn der uvc von der größe richtig ausgelegt ist und die richtige strömungsgeschwindigkeit hat, dann müsste das wasser normal recht schnell klar werden.

nun kommt mein gedanke....

konnte sein, das es sich bei der eintrübung um fadenalgen handeln könnte.
wenn man  fadenalgen zu schnell aus dem teich abfischt, dann wird das wasser auch trübe.
könnte mir vorstellen, wenn die uvc alles an schwebealgen weggebrannt hat, das die fadenalgen vermehrt ihre sporen abstoßen....dadurch könnte 
das wasser doch auch trübe werden?

freue mich auf eine anregende und sachliche diskussion


----------



## Kaje (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*

Hallo,

diese Eintrübung trotzt Einsatz der UVC Lampe hatte ich letztes Jahr auch und konnte mir dies zuerst nicht erklären, da ich zudem eine ausreichende Filteranlage besaß.
Daraufhin versuchte ich der Ursache hierfür auf den Grund zu gehen und konnte diese ausmachen. Seitdem brauchte ich keine UVC Lampe mehr.
Was war die Ursache hierfür bei mir?!

Also.. wie Du schon sagtest, können mit dem einsatz der UV Lampe nur Schwebealgen bekämpft werden, die mit ein Grund dafür sind, dass Sie das Wasser eintrüben können, wenn es zuviele sind.
Bei mir waren es aber weniger die Schwebealgen, sondern dadurch dass ich keinen Bodenablauf besaß und eine Pflanzenzone besitze, in der auch mal abgestorbene Pflanzenreste vom Bodengrund dadurch nicht zur Filterpumpe transportiert werden konnten, sammelten sich diese am Bodengrund und fingen dort an zu faulen.. Teilweise waren dies richtige Pflanzenstöcke, die selber schon zu faulen anfingen.. Diese hatte ich aber zuerst bei der groben Betrachtung nicht gesehen und erst später bei der Ursachenanalyse ausfindig machen können.Nach dem entfernen des Bodenschlamms und der abgestorbenen Pflanzenresten in den Pflanzenzone  die richtig nach Ammoniak stanken, hatte ich bereits am nächsten Tag glasklares Wasser und konnte auch die UV Lampe abschalten.

Fazit: Nicht immer sind Schwebealgen für die Eintrübung des Wassers verantwortlich, sondern oftmals andere Faktoren, wie abgestorbene Pflanzenreste, Bodenschlamm der dadurch entsteht und nicht ausreichend durch die Filterpumpe zum Filter abtransportiert werden kann (gerade wenn man keinen bodenablauf besitzt), unzureichende Kapillarsperre, zu klein dimensionierte Filteranlage die dem Nährstoffabbau nicht beikommen kann. usw... Also alles Dinge, die unbewusst auf zu hohen Nährstoffeintrag zurückzuführen sind.

Seit 4 Wochen habe ich meinen selbstgebauten Filter in Betrieb und entferne zusätzlich einmal im Monat die abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste vom Bodengrund.. Und obwohl mein Teich eigentlich den ganzen Tag in der Sonne steht, benutze ich , bis auf die Filterinbetriebnahme nach dem Winter für 4 wochen keine UV Lampe  und habe trotzdem glasklares Wasser und super Wasserwerte, obowhl ich Kois halte!


----------



## herten04 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*

Hallo Jens,Hallo Peter.

Bei jedem ich es etwas anders.

Ich habe einen Bodenablauf,habe keine Pflanzzone(ich habe einen Pflanzenfilter,somit auch keine Pflanzenreste im Teich),habe eine 36 Watt UVC an und habe im Moment trotzdem mit trüberen Wasser zu tun.
Im Moment sind die Eintragungen durch Pollen(sieht aus wie Schnee)so groß das der Skimmer es schon zeitweise nicht schafft diese vollständig zu erfassen und somit gibt es schon bei ungünstigem Wind(und der herrschte bis gestern)bei mir einen enormen Nährstoffeintrag von außen gegen den ich machtlos bin.


----------



## koifischfan (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*



> ... und entferne zusätzlich einmal im Monat die abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste vom Bodengrund.


Wie machst du das?


----------



## Kaje (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*

Mit dem Käscher vorsichtig am Bodengrund entlang, oder Teichhose anziehen und selber dort hineinsteigen und absammeln.


----------



## maritim (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*

hallo,

freue mich total über die ersten beiträge zu dem thema.

auch meine vermutung geht in die richtung, das an trüben wasser nicht immer die schwebealgen bzw. die uvc schuld ist.

für viele hilfesuchende wäre sicher so eine art test interessant, damit  der verursacher der eintrübung ermittelt werden kann.
kennt ihr eine möglichkeit wie jeder mit einfachen mitteln, der sache auf den grund gehen kann.
kann man mittels wasserglas  ( gefüllt mit teichwasser) und bloßen auge erkennen, um welche art von trübung es sich handelt?


----------



## goldfasan25 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*

Hallo Maritim
Habe auch leicht trübes Wasser liegt aber nicht am Boden den habe ich vor 14 Tagen
abgesaugt bei uns  sind im moment sehr  viele Pollen so das der Skimmer es kaum
gebacken kriegt füttern tue ich 2 mal am Tag in maßen habe einen 110 watt Proclear
habe mir die Tage eine Rota Tauch UVC bestellt hoffe das ich sie in der kommenden woche
habe ich lasse dann probeweise beide lampen laufen dann werde ich ja sehen ob die
wassertrübung verschwindet habe jetzt schon von mehreren gehöhrt das man 3 bis 4 Watt
pro 1000 Liter teichvolumen rechnet 
Gruß  Jochen


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*

Hallo,

also ich würde das ja eher auf die explodierenden Wassertemperaturen zurück führen, das da evtl. dann die UVC mit der Schwebealgenbildung nicht mithalten kann............. 

Hinzu käme evtl. noch:

Die UVC ist bereits geraume Zeit in Betrieb, so dass sich da schon so einiges am Quarzglas abgelaget hat.........


----------



## ebo (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*

Hallo.

Nicht nur angesammelt hat. Die Lampe verliert auch an Kraft. Dann hast du nach einem Jahr keine 18 Watt mehr sondern nur noch 10 oder gar nix mehr.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## herten04 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*

Hallo.



> Nicht nur angesammelt hat. Die Lampe verliert auch an Kraft. Dann hast du nach einem Jahr keine 18 Watt mehr sondern nur noch 10 oder gar nix mehr.





> Die UVC ist bereits geraume Zeit in Betrieb, so dass sich da schon so einiges am Quarzglas abgelaget hat.



Ist bei mir nicht der Fall.Ich habe die Röhre erst am Montag neu gekauft.


----------



## ebo (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: diskussion: trotz uvc trübes wasser.*

Hallo.

Also bei mir ist die UVC ständig an und ich habe richtig klares Wasser. Letztens habe ich allerdings beim reinigen des Filters den Stecker der UVC rausgezogen und vergessen ihn wieder einzustecken.
Nach 2 Wochen fing es dann an und ich dachte mir erst nichts dabei. Irgendwann wurds dann schlimmer und dann fiel mir der Stecker auf. Nach dem Motto " Wo kommt der her  "

Nun ja.
Innerhalb von 2 Tagen wieder alles glasklar.

Auch ich habe einen großen Pflanzenfilter und keine Pflanzen im Teich. Ausser Pollen und bissl Laub keine großen Dreckeinträge im Teich.

Einige mögen sowas ja nicht aber schön ist es ja das nicht alle gleich sind 
Jeder Teich, egal wie angelegt, hat was.

Gruss
ebo


----------

